# Multiple subwoofers - my first post



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

I understand there is demonstrated theory and experimental evidence that multiple subwoofers, scattered about the room, can provide a more uniform and smooth response in a multitude of locations in a room. In other words, better bass for all!

Can anyone fill in with more information, eg how many subs are needed to get best benefits, and where should they be located? :nerd:

Thanks
Arg


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There is a good article here on multiple subwoofer placement. It should answer any questions you may have.
http://www.harman.com/wp/pdf/multsubs.pdf


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

tnargs said:


> I understand there is demonstrated theory and experimental evidence that multiple subwoofers, scattered about the room, can provide a more uniform and smooth response in a multitude of locations in a room. In other words, better bass for all!
> 
> Can anyone fill in with more information, eg how many subs are needed to get best benefits, and where should they be located? :nerd:
> 
> ...


Hello, tnargs! I can't help you with your question, but wanted to welcome you to the Shack!

I'm sure that some of the audio experts will be helpful.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Arg... and welcome to the Shack!

I have multiple subs in my room, a pair of SVSound PB12-Plus/2's in the front corners and a dual SoundSplinter RL-p15 LLT in the rear.

As far as multiple locations, I have not experienced any better or worse response, but for my main listening position, it definitely helped. This may all depend on the size of your room. I don't know that anyone could actually tell you the exact locations to place each sub. I think it would be more a trial and error type experiment. REW would be your friend.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> There is a good article here on multiple subwoofer placement. It should answer any questions you may have.
> http://www.harman.com/wp/pdf/multsubs.pdf


That's a really good article -- thanks! Has anyone tried it? 

Sonnie -- thanks, good to hear from someone using multi subs. Has your measured response improved with multis?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

tnargs said:


> Sonnie -- thanks, good to hear from someone using multi subs. Has your measured response improved with multis?


Definitely... I hardly need any equalization anymore. 

However, a couple of notes about my setup. I started with a pair of the SVS subs up in the front corners of the room. Because of my room, not the subs, I had a serious dip in my response. One of those you could drive a Mac truck through. I moved just one of those subs to the rear so that I had one sub in the front right corner and another in the left rear corner. The front was crossed over at 80Hz and the rear 60Hz. Problem solved with my response. The issue then was the one SVS sub was just to big to have it located in the rear of the room, so I went for the kill. I located it back up front, with and SVS in each front corner. Then I built my behemoth dual LLT designed to fit against the back wall so that the recliners could function as normal. Worked out beautifully. Excellent response.


----------

